# walking group



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

hi there all i am thinking of setting up a walking group already had some intrest it will be walks in and around nerja also maro i know some walking groups that charge this would be totally free a bunch of people meeting up for a nice walk anyone intrested lt me know i have been on a few now and nice ones they have been so if your coming on holiday or living here and want to walk let me know in groups or one to one which ever you prefer look forward to earing from people soon x


----------

